# New Species Caught!!!



## BassAddict (Oct 20, 2007)

Went to my usual spot at about 9AM and fished till almost 5PM. Fishing wasent great but got 3 small bass that are not worth posting. The exciteing part was before I left I got this guy.... Who would of thought you could catch a needle fish on a 4" smoke shad tiki stick.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 20, 2007)

Now that's different! I use the Smoke Shad Tiki Sticks quite a bit.


----------



## Jim (Oct 20, 2007)

Good job man! Cool looking fish!


----------



## whj812 (Oct 20, 2007)

Almost looks like some sort of Needlenosed Gar or something!!! Weird looking fish....

Did it fight at all?


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 21, 2007)

whj812 said:


> Did it fight at all?



No, it was like reeling in a big piece of bait. Actually the only reason I caught him is because he got all tangled up in my line when i set the hook. Good thing shinnerman77 was there to untangle him, them things have some nasty teeth. Heres another pic of em.


----------



## mr.fish (Oct 21, 2007)

First I seen of it. Cool fish


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks like a needle fish. Were you in salt water at all?

I have caught those guys while tuna fishing, thought I had a Marlin until I realized that it was not that far off - I have seen them caught in the surf as well, so they come inshore sometimes


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 22, 2007)

esquired said:


> Were you in salt water at all?



My local usual bass spot is brackish water, and there seams to be loads of stuff in there that I dont even know about. Ive heard there is even nile perch in the place.


----------



## SMDave (Oct 22, 2007)

Nile perch?!! Those things are HUGE!


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 22, 2007)

SMDave said:


> Nile perch?!! Those things are HUGE!



I know, now im thinking maybe one of them broke my hook instead of the snook that I thought broke it


----------



## whj812 (Oct 22, 2007)

Say goodbye to the Bass if Nile perch is in there!!! Those things are eating machines. They have decimated the population in lakes and waters that they have been introduced into!!


----------



## Jim (Oct 22, 2007)

Nile perch, Nile perch, What is this fish you guys speak of:

God Damn! :shock:


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 22, 2007)

Yup, but I cant imagine the ones in my usual bassin' pond being that big


----------

